# Problema con aparato peavey escort 3000



## LUIS ALBERTO PINO (Feb 8, 2012)

Tengo una resistencia quemada en la fuente, la resistencia es la r511 necesito el valor.

Ya hice pruebas y ninguna resistencia me ha dado funcion, va a lado de un circuito de 4patas por lado, 8 total, este es un oscilador, si alguien podria proporcionarme el valor de la resistencia 
gracias...


----------

